# Were is the thermostat?



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

The temperature on my car keeps rising and I have come to the conclusion that is the thermostat. Because the radiator is not leaking anti freeze, and my fans are working fine. I want to replace the thermostat but I don't know were it is. Can some help me. Thanks.


----------



## bvtran (May 31, 2003)

have you changed your radiator cap? That's usually the easiest solution and cheap one too.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

follow the lower hose from the radiator, unclamp it from the engine... the thermostat is right there... unscrew it and yank the sucker out... but be warned... this is kind of iffy to do on an electronically controlled motor (ECCS)... you'd probably be better off just replacing the thermostat...


----------

